# What about selling GOAT POOP?



## DonnaBelle (Nov 1, 2011)

Since there's some discussion regarding selling rabbit poops,  how about goat poop?

What I really wonder, is how high is it in fertilizer value as poop goes??

Wonder who would know the answer to that question?

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2011)

People sell alpaca poop. Why not goat poop.


----------



## elevan (Nov 1, 2011)

You can put goat poop straight into the garden without "cooking" it.  It's great in the garden.  I don't know the stats for it though.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 1, 2011)

I sell a mix.  Goat, Sheep, Horse, Chicken, Turkey, Goose, Duck, Rabbit.  It all goes on the same pile.  Bring your shovel and a container, you can have all you want.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 1, 2011)

Well here is some info for you. 
Goat poop is not "hot", unlike chicken poop that will burn roots & plants unless it is seasoned(left to rest & turned to age it).
Goat poop is a great fertilizer! In fact, if you feed your goats produce(tomatoes, squash, cucumbers, etc), take and put just your goat poop in one area and water it regularly, like you would a garden, you will find very strong healthy plants growing from that area. This year we were surprised by 2 MONSTEROUS tomato plants in our main barn dumping area.
10 yr old veggie seeds WILL grow in a pile of goat poop  I had 6 carrots, 8 purple top turnip, and 5 cantaloupe plants spring up and most of the seeds were 8-10 yrs old(found them in a box in the basement) 

If you have a lot of gardeners in your area, start out with offering a free gallon freezer bag full of your goat fertilizer to any of them willing to try it. Then if they like the results, they can buy from you the next year for a slightly discounted price


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

Our main barn area was built up w/ 'pit run' (rocky sand mix) just enough to level it / put the barn in.  You pretty much would have rolled out if you went out the back side.

12 yrs of dumping manure in that area and it's pretty much went from / to a nice sloping hill.  And the 'dirt' is the richest stuff.  Black and crumbly.  When I need more garden dirt I steal it from that area.  DH says, "You're stealing my hill."  That 'dirt' makes THE BIGGEST veggies and flowers in my gardens.

My point here is, when he's done building his hill, I'm planning on putting the poop in old feed bags and offering it as fertilizer.


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still trying to get my head around how you would collect the goat poop... they aren't exactly obliging when it comes to getting out of your way!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, the biggest advantage of llamas over goats that I've found, is that Llamas tend to poop in piles.  MUCH easier to gather the poop that way.


----------



## sawfish99 (Nov 2, 2011)

We put all our goat poop and wasted hay in the same compost pile with the chicken, rabbit, and horse manure.  The horses are hte largest contributers.  I use my tractor to turn the piles and build them to about 10-12' base and 8' high.  Last spring I sold compost for $40 a truck load (Ford Ranger or F350 same price) and sold out in short order.  I did give some to friends and they were all raving about the impact on their gardens.  

If you can't collect just the poop and have hay, sawdust/bedding mixed in, you will need to compost it.

So the answer is, yes you can sell it.  You just have to have enough and have a price point that is reasonable for your market.


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, the biggest advantage of llamas over goats that I've found, is that Llamas tend to poop in piles.  MUCH easier to gather the poop that way.


Yeah, my llama better stop making his pile in front of the chicken coop's human door!


----------



## balluba03 (Nov 2, 2011)

I only have two Nigerian Dwarfs, if I want a good amount of fertilizer I guess I'll just have to get some more goat friends!!!


----------



## crossties (Nov 2, 2011)

Goat poo is one of the primary reasons why a local community garden here is looking to add a goat pen to the property.  We pay a hefty price for the alpaca poo we get for there, but it is such a huge difference that it is worth it, since we are a completely organic garden.  We've got the exemption for livestock in the city; just waiting to fund the fence.  It is perfect for the garden, and it doesn't take a whole lot.  A couple small goats would actually make a pretty hefty dent in fertilizing most home size gardens.  If you don't mind picking up the little bits and pieces.  

If you have an 'abundance', and you need to get rid of it, try looking up a neighborhood garden.  They might be able to take it and compost it on their site, if it's hot. 

tonya


----------



## farmkid11 (Nov 2, 2011)

chicken crap works best


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)

farmkid11 said:
			
		

> chicken crap works best


But chicken poo must be composted.  Goat poo can go straight into the garden.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a neighbor who is elated she can get "poops" from me.. each time we clean the barn we keep a couple nice piles of the underpart of the hay/poop build up in barn and send a couple piles her way!  over the years we have rotating compost piles of goat poop with added grass clippings, veges etc.. and we finally got through the first two large piles that was literally black gold!!!!!  I use goat poop everywhere.. I like it better and seems to compost better in my opinion then my chicken coop cleanings!  it is funny though every once in awhile when I am sifting through the compost when planting the garden or adding to plantings I will find a random petrified goat berry among the smoothest and blackest compost one could imagine.. get a giggle out of that all the time.. especially knowing that a few of my compost piles still contain "Tinker turds" from my beloved Tinkerbelle I lost in January.. put the poop up for advertising .. you would be surprised how many would be interested.. my neighbor was a fluke and when she found out she could have the poops she was just beside herself.. actually drove by the other night and asked when I would be doing a barn cleaning as she wants some more before bad winter weather!!!


----------

